# Hummers End to End - 7 x 200km Randonneur



## Fubar (5 Oct 2015)

http://markhbdm.wix.com/end2end#!7x200/c1t01

Found this while looking at Perms on the AUK site, what a great (stupid) way to combine LEJOG and Audax!

Anyone else done it/tried it/avoided it like the plague??


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Oct 2015)

So when are you doing it @Fubar?


----------



## Fubar (5 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So when are you doing it @Fubar?



Right now! In my mind... 

I can see the conversation now "Darling, I'm taking most of 2017 off to right from London to Edinburgh and back then End to End, spending all our money and denying you a summer holiday - you don't mind, do you?"


----------



## PMarkey (6 Oct 2015)

Funnily enough I was thinking that if real life gets in the way of riding the Wild Atlantic Way next year then Hummers Brevet Randonneur permanent could be a good alternative .

Paul


----------



## mcshroom (6 Oct 2015)

Isn't Hummers' LEJOG the very lumpy one?


----------



## Simpleton (6 Oct 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Isn't Hummers' LEJOG the very lumpy one?



YES.

On challenging roads as well in terms of road surface and technical descending I reckon.

OP if you really do want some local long distance challenging fun you have the 1200k Highlands ride at the end of July.

Or the inaugural mille penines at the beginning of July. Taking in the finest that the Lakes, Southern Scotland and the Pennines has to offer.


----------



## PMarkey (6 Oct 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Isn't Hummers' LEJOG the very lumpy one?


Their are 3 perms listed , The 7x200 with a ten day limit,the Brevet randonneur 1400km in 4 days 20 hours and 40 minutes and Hummers Lumpy End2End at 1900km in 7 days 22 hours on the plus side the Lumpy E2E has a prescribed route with 29000m of climbing  so no pouring over Google maps route planning .

Paul


----------



## PpPete (25 Nov 2015)

AFAIK only one rider has completed the Lumpy. 
Various folks joined him on the way for parts thereof but only Hummers himself did the whole distance. 
IIRC the col in Applecross that rates 11 out of 10 (in the 100 best climbs) was done at night, in the rain.
Bonkers !


----------



## PMarkey (25 Nov 2015)

Damn,after reading Hummers ride report I'm really hoping I manage to get on the Wild Atlantic Way now 

Paul


----------



## Ian H (26 Nov 2015)

Hummers is, despite appearances, a considerable athlete. Enter at your peril.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2015)

I'd been training to do something like that when I broke my femur 2yrs ago, my plan was Leicester to Lands End/John 'O' Groats then back to Leicester unsupported (camping) in a fortnight.
I got 'moaned at' in the hospital for having such strong leg muscles when 3 male nurses were trying to put my leg in a traction brace to stabilise it prior to surgery (one holding my shoulders whilst I hung on to the end of the bed and two pulling on my foot, all telling me to 'relax')
It is do-able (look at the guys attempting the 'Tommy Godwin' challenge) but does require a lot of commitment.


----------



## goody (28 Jan 2016)

Only £6 to enter, absolute bargain!


----------

